# First day here from Jersey



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* 25ft-up. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## sudol2007 (May 14, 2009)

welcome. bergen county here


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome to the site! I live in Hackettstown. Check out www.newjerseyhunter.com you'll find that there's A LOT more hunters in the state than you think.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to at!


----------



## monster27 (Dec 5, 2009)

welcome from northern jersey........


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks. I'm from Sussex. Will check out the site.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Howdy and :welcomesign:


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

:welcome: to Archery Talk ,I used to live in NJ as a matter of fact I used to do most of my hunting in sussex county. You'll find plenty of fellow NJ archers here and lot of good info to be had also!


----------



## TMKBRLLC (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to AT from SJ.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

